# Slideshow Software



## MOREGONE (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello,

I shot a wedding over the weekend and the couple has asked for a slide show. I need to touch base and make sure I understand what they expect as far as playback, a DVD, a webpage, YouTube etc.

I know Lightroom can present Slideshows but do not believe you can share/export (beyond a PDF)

I am looking for some options and would appreciate some feedback. Ideally the software would be free/cheap/free trial since I am not sure how often I will be doing this.

Thanks


P.S. any tips on royalty free music would be helpful too


----------



## CherylL (Jun 11, 2013)

Blender is an open source software that should create slideshows.  It is a 3d program and it may have a bit of a learning curve.  Why not create with what ever came free with your PC or Mac?

For royalty free music try Kevin MacLeod.  Check out the terms on the license.  I think you can use in commercial works with attribution on the slideshow such as a tag at the end.  For non-attribution the fee was $30.  I've found music on SoundCloud & iCompositions and asked the composer for permission.  I am not sure if any would be free since this is commercial use.  But it doesn't hurt to ask. 

Royalty Free Music


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 11, 2013)

I use ProShow Gold - and older versions seem to be fairly cheap.
Infinitely flexible and produces damn near any kind of output.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 13, 2013)

I use ProShow Producer and it is awesome. My clients love it. You have a choice of any output you can think of.


----------



## ElizabethPowell (Jun 15, 2013)

These are the list of tools for slide show :-
1. DVD Slideshow Builder Deluxe 6.1.11
2. CyberLink MediaShow 6 Deluxe
3. PicturesToExe Deluxe 7.5
4. ProShow Gold
5. Microsoft PowerPoint 2010
6. InAlbum 4.0 Deluxe.
7. My Memories Suite 3.
8. Photo MovieTheater 2.3
9. PhotoStory on DVD MX Deluxe 11
10. PhotoStage Slideshow Pro


----------



## Nahin (Jun 16, 2013)

Camtesia is one through which you can made easily, but it may takes more time depending on image size. In case you able to use with VPS (Virtual Private Server) that's really take a small amount of time. As per i know, camtesia is free but may you need to pay for VPS.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 3, 2013)

MOREGONE said:


> I shot a wedding over the weekend and the couple has asked for a slide show. I need to touch base and make sure I understand what they expect as far as playback, a DVD, a webpage, YouTube etc.



They are requesting this now and not when they originally hired you?  What does your contract with them say that you will deliver? Does it include a slideshow?

If a slideshow was not part of the original agreement or part of the package they purchased then you need to charge them an additional fee for it.


----------



## Nahin (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Animoto is also a great slide show software it's the easiest way to make with the plenty attractive music. No need to import music there has a lot, but if someone wants then they can easily. Now i trying with Gizmo's. Let's see whats happen.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 4, 2013)

http://boinx.com/fotomagico/


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2013)

Kodak Carousel.


----------



## Mikej15 (Jul 27, 2013)

Check Sildeshow Creator from AMS software


----------



## oufan (Aug 25, 2013)

Hard to say what is 'best' DVD slideshow making tool as there are several utilities out there.

I use AppGeeker which does the job for me.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Aug 25, 2013)

ProShow Gold for me, too.  Works well and has a very intuitive interface.


----------

